# Faith - by JustJoe85 - (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG)



## justjoe85 (Feb 2, 2006)

~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG - two roomies wind up maturing and growing together

Here is a story i wrote last year some time but only now got around to posting it is a BBW, WG. i usually write under the name Zarbon so check out some of my old stuff on the old Dimensions site if you like celeb stuffl;I did a few other things too


*FAITH*
By Just Joe​
Faith climbed off the bus and nervously walked around the corner to the pub where she was having an interview. She arrived at 2:45, giving plenty of time to avoid being late to the interview. Instead of entering the bar she went across the street to a newsagent stand for a sugar hit from a Twix and a bottle of flavoured water to quench her nervy thirst.

Just before 3 she walked in and leaned over the bar to ask who was in charge as she had an interview for a barmaid’s job. The guy behind the bar smiled at her and went off to get a bald guy who looked to be in his late 20s. He had a big bunch of keys hanging off his belt and an obvious appearance of being the manager.

“Alright I’m Steven, but most call me Steve. You’re Faith, right?”

“Umm, yeah.” she replied, shaking his outstretched hand. 

He nodded and took her to a quiet corner of the bar and they began the interview. She had brought her CV but he didn’t even ask to see it. As far as he was concerned the bar served a lot of young people so they had a high turn over of part-time student staff. She had bar experience so he hired her right there on the spot after a few minutes talking and gave her a trial shift. 

The pub was dead so she got to talking with the guy behind the bar who was the only person serving. He was an alright guy but he kept on staring at her cleavage just like most people did while she was at a bar. 

Faith was short at only 5”2’ 1/2 and had long black hair tied back in a ponytail and pale skin. But the thing most people noticed when first seeing her had to be her D cups. Faith was definitely not the skinniest girl in the world; her boobs were obviously the biggest part of her somewhat petit frame. She had always carried some excess weight all of her life, but after her chest developed people stopped noticing her chub and looked slightly higher in her presence. 

She worked from 3ish till 8pm. She was then told she had the job and to come back in the morning to be put on the work schedule. 

Faith left with excitement in her heart and hunger in her belly. She quickly came across a very conveniently located nearby chip shop. She entered holding her exposed arms because the wind was cold and she was only in a t-shirt and jeans. She was beaming with joy from getting a new job, and after a bit of small talk with the man at the counter, she told him she was hired in the pub across the street. 

“Well that’s great news, tell you what…”

“Faith is the name.”

“I’ll tell you what, Faith. how about these chips are on the house just as long as you promise to come back again when you’re hungry after work.”

“How could I refuse I deal like that? Well I’m back at the pub tomorrow so I will probably end up coming back tomorrow, and if not tomorrow then very soon. Thanks a lot for this mate”

She felt her day couldn’t get any better. Firstly she gets a job after losing her old one weeks ago and now a free bag of chips. Faith hurried back home to her little flat with her best friend of nearly 10 years, Emma.

They had lived together in their little flat for about a year and a half and Faith really needed the money from her job to pay her share of the bills. 

“So how did it go chick?”

“It was sweet Em, I got the job and I just finished a free, congratulatory bag of chips from the chip shop over the road from the pub”

“Well done” said Emma, leaving the kitchen and hugging the very cold-armed Faith. “Wow, Faith, you’re freezing! Sit down and get warm while I finish off dinner, I thought you would get the job so I made us some super noodles!”

“It doesn’t get any better then that!” Faith smirked to Emma who was in the very tiny Kitchen of the very tiny flat. There was a serving hatch so they could talk while the noodles were finishing off. “You know I have just had a bag of chips so I don’t know how much I can eat”

“Come on! I made plentyhere, 3 packs between us. Come on, let’s ledt it be a &#8216;Faith 2’ dinner.’”

“I haven’t had a &#8216;Faith 2’ for ages,” she replied, recalling how the two in prior times had made second suppers just for kicks. “Now that I’m earning again I suppose we can go a bit mad.”

The practically inseparable pair sat cuddled up next to each other in front of the TV and both finished off their bowls of noodles before feeling stuffed. Money was very tight between them so they were eating like students, poor students usually only having 2 meals a day so a big dinner was a bit of a change and they were both full all night.

Emma and Faith had been friends at senior school since day 1 and hadn’t spent more then a couple of days without being in contact with each other. Where Faith was short, brunette and busty Emma was 5”7, with shoulder length brown hair and quite a slim figure due to the recent lack of food. 

Emma was pretty average to look at and at school Faith had that bit of chub that held her back from being in with the popular girls. As a result so they and a few others grouped up and now they were the only 2 still in regular contact. Emma was a waitress so could get a bit of food from work and usually had her dinner at work. This left Faith to either try and cook or get takeout, she usually went for the latter.

Faith turned up at work at 11am and had all of her bank details and national insurance card to set up her wages along with her hours. Luckily there were plenty of hours for her because it was easier to hire 1 full time staff member then several part timers. 

She was on 5 days a week for 8 hours on some days but up to 12 on others. It was the most hours she had ever had in a job and then there was overtime and covering shifts for people who couldn’t make it, which she was told, happened every week. It was busier at the bar that day but she had worked in a busier bar before so it wasn’t too bad and she was still mastering the till and learning prices. 

Faith left the bar at 9pm and the bright lights of the chip shop called out to her. She had some toast for breakfast and sneaked a pack of crisps, but other then that she hadn’t eaten that day and been feeling hungry for hours. She decided to pop in and do good on her promise to return. It was the same man serving and they talked a bit while she did her chips and Savaoly. 

Faith got back home at 9:30 and Emma was there. She had bought back food from work. It included a chance to treat her sweet tooth with a slice of cake that was going past its sell by date that night.

Within days Faith found all the hours catching up with her. While she was jobless she got to leep in and just sit around all day but now she had to hurry off to work in the morning. When she got home it was pretty much bed-time after just a few hours. But her first weekly pay cheque was welcomed with open arms. It went almost entirely to Emma who had paid more then her fair share of bills when Faith wasn’t earning. The second week’s pay went to Emma again but her third week’s pay was all hers. After paying her bills she had cash to burn as she wished. For the first time in a long the two went out to town and killed off most of their spare cash on taxis and drink. 

With her fourth week’s pay Faith knew she had better start saving as it was nearing December and Christmas presents needed to be bought. She was only buying for Emma and her parents but she had nothing in her bank. After her weekly expenses most stayed in her account after a new t-shirt and a new belt. 

Now it was Christmas, decorations were going up all over the place and every advert was for Christmas. Faith became very festive and. when she and Emma went food shopping on the 8th, they went a little mad. They got the usual bread and milk and other things they used daily but they went and spent double what they usually paid for 2 weeks worth of food. They got loads of buy 1 get 1 free items - all the extra cash went on junk food and the majority of that was chocolate based. 

“We are going to be so fat by new years if we eat all this.” Emma exclaimed.

“You're fine Em, you weigh less then me and I’m much shorter then you are. If anybody is going to be fat by New Years its me from &#8216;Faith 2 dinners’.”

“And how do you know what I weigh? You been spying on me while I was in the bathroom?”

“I’m just guessing &#8216;cus your so skinny and I think I have put on a bit since I started work at that new pub. The chip shop is so nice, and I’m always hungry when I get out cus its gone 9pm easily” said Faith sticking out her belly and holding it in both hands while Emma, pushed the trolley to the exit now they had paid for it all.

“Yep you are turning into a right fat arse faith; better not let you eat any of this or you will be too big to get through the door,” Emma joshed.

“Nuts to you! You know you wish you were as bootylicious I am.” Emma laughed at her friend and they hauled the shopping back for the 10-minute walk, making sure they got their money back from the trolley.

Now that they actually had food in the house both girls made time for breakfast, but it was Faith who had at least cereal everyday while Emma had to either skip it or just have toast because she had to get to work before Faith did. Faith also got into bringing some lunch with her in an attempt to stop going to the chip shop and putting on weight. That was because, even though she was joking around with Emma, she had put on weight and was now 150lbs. 

It was pretty much the biggest she had ever been, even though she had been about there before. But the lunch didn’t do enough to kill her hunger enough for her to skip dinner or give her the will to walk past the chip shop. She found that her tips easily covered her bus fare home and her chips so she usually bought what her tips could afford. Only occasionally having a kebab when she had been tipped well, but usually just getting a generous bag of chips.

When the 15th came, most of her money was in her savings for her presents. On the 22nd she finished her gift shopping and wrapping and had cash left over for yet more Christmas food as they were running low after eating lots.

Work was going good for Faith; she had made friends with some other people who work on the bar that made the shifts go faster. She sometimes would stay on for a drink with them but she still hardly ever went out because money was tight as it was Christmas. Still she felt that come the new year she would be free and have plenty of cash for booze so new years couldn’t come fast enough. With quite a lot of time off, including new years eve, the rest of the month would be fun.


----------



## justjoe85 (Feb 2, 2006)

Both flatmates were going home for Christmas, Faith leaving first thing Christmas Eve and getting back Boxing Day night. The girls realized that they had to eat lots of their Christmas food. Therewas so much thatwould spoil on Christmas Eve, Christmas day and even boxing day with them not being there. As a result from the 22nd till Christmas eve morning they thoroughly enjoyed pigging out.

“Faith, exclaimed Em, “I am gonna explode if I eat any more of those chocolate things”

“Suck it up Em, we can’t have it spoiling; I’d rather you explode before throwing it in the bin””

“Its not as easy for me,” protested Emma, “I only have a little tummy not a big fat girl gut like you!”

Faith gave Emma an evil look with her eyes but started laughing with her mouth. 

“Right! Well, if you don’t want to eat I’m gonna make you! Come here skinny and eat some food” said Faith jumping up on Emma and trying to push food into her mouth while her friend screamed.

“No, Faith, get off!, Em screamed. Your huge butt is crushing me!”

They were close enough friends to fight with each other and know it was only a joke. Still, later that night in bed as she polished off the last of the chocolate they were eating earlier Faith had 1 hand caressing her stomach knowing it was defiantly bigger then it had ever been before.

For breakfast trhe final day they cooked a big fry up using 4 eggs, 8 sausages, 5 rashers of bacon and 6 slices of bread for toast. It was a huge meal but between them they polished it off before both leaving for their parent’s houses. The train journey was just over an hour and Faith slept most of it, as it was an early start to the day and she had finished a large hot meal for breakfast. 

Faith’s dad was at the station to pick her up and she gave him a big hug hello because they hadn’t seen each other in months. Her father stood about 5”10 and was born and raised in Wales while her mom was half Spanish, half English and short like Faith. So she got her height and dark hair from her mom’s side and her pale skin and random love of rugby from her dad.

Faith was an only child and when growing was they were fairly well off but in the last year or 2 her dad had been promoted and given a substantial pay rise. This meant brand new cars instead of second hand and since Faith had moved out a conservatory had been added to the back of the house along with thousands of pounds worth of superficial home improvements. 

As soon as she got through the door with her dad following, carrying her bag she was bought back to her younger years with an all to familiar smell of home even though the house was filled with new carpeting and wallpaper. 

“Hi mom!” shouted Faith after taking in her childhood home for the first time in a while.

“Hey Faithy, come here and give your mom a hug” said an approaching voice from the living room. It was her mom and she looked great with her new short hair, designer cloths and big diamond earrings. The only thing Faith didn’t notice about her mom until they hugged was her new figure. Her black dress hid her once curvaceous body that was now surprisingly slim and toned. 

Faith released her hug and looked her mom up and down, feeling unsure about her mother’s once comforting softness, which had now turned to an unfamiliar embrace.

“Oh I take it you noticed I lost some weight. Its this new detox thing I’m on, it’s been great sweetie. I have lost 37lbs so far and the personal trainer we hired has really done wonders, feel how firm my stomach it compared to how it used to be” said Faith’s mom, taking her daughters hand and placing it on her surprisingly hard abs. 

“Wow that’s amazing mom,” stuttered Faith “I think I could do with some of that”
“Don’t worry Faith its just a bit of Christmas weight, you’ll lose it soon enough. Come on I need to give you the tour, you haven’t been here in so long and we have had so much work done to the place”

Faith was took on a tour of her own house but it was all different to how she remembered it, less homely but far nicer. Being an only child Faith soon got bored but she got to enjoy the hundreds of channels of digital TV compared to the 5 she had at home and she got to enjoy a massive bubble bath in the massive Victorian bathtub. It was far roomier then the little one they had back at the flat. 

The luxuries of her parent’s house were a great change of pace but every time she commented on how good the new so and so was compared to the rubbish one they had at the flat her parents got a bit concerned that their precious little daughter might be going without. When she was up in bed they opened one of her gifts, a cheque for £250 and replaced it with one for £750.

When Faith got up in the morning she came down in her pajamas, ones she had owned for 4 years and were a bit snug around her middle now she was carrying a bit more weight. The excess weight was very showing in the pale blue pajamas but other then some internal dialog nothing was mentioned of it as it was probably just a bit of Christmas excess weight. 

Faith felt a bit poor when she gave her gifts to her parents, socks and a new tie for her dad and a scarf and a quite expensive diary/journal thing for her mom. From her parents other then the very substantial cheque she received vouchers that her dad picked up from a work colleague, a new DVD player and a very nice silver necklace. Faith was over the moon with her haul and there were some other gifts from other family members, which were cool but not as good as what she got from her parents. 

As it was just the 3 of them they went out for Christmas dinner to a restaurant that held a dress code and one that Faith hadn’t packed for. She went up to her mom’s wardrobe and they looked through some things she could wear because jeans and a t-shirt wouldn’t cut it. She tried on some of her mom’s old dresses but they were too big and then some of her new ones but they were a bit tight. Faith changed in front of her mom as she had nothing to hide. Upon seeing her daughter in a tight, unmatching underwear with her belly popping out from her curvy little body she hoped it was just a temporary Christmas weight gain that would melt away in January and February. They soon found her a little black number that was purchased while her mom was losing weight and they went out for a huge Christmas meal that left them all stuffed and merry after some wine over the multi course meal. 

At home Faith was treated to some rich and obviously fattening Christmas sweets and snacks. By the end of the afternoon Faith was semiconscious on the sofa munching her way through a plate of cookies. Now that they had money to throw around her mom spend cash for the sake of spending it and when food shopping she went a bit mad on the Christmas goodies and it looked like Faith would be the only one eating them due to her Mom’s diet and her dad not having much of a sweet tooth. 

By 8:30 she was totally stuffed from eating what felt like her own body weight. She didn’t have breakfast or a dinner so in theory should have had an appetite but there were other factors. Lunch was big and there was such an overwhelming amount of junk food in the house that her mom wanted eaten that Faith was overwhelmed. She had eaten the most she had ever done in a day. She had to go to bed early at just after 10pm and she had managed to still snack a little more before throwing in the towel. Her mom’s previous concerns of her daughter getting fat were gone, as she just wanted her to enjoy all the Christmassy goodies she had bought for her. 

Faith was there until her 6pm train home so her entire Boxing Day from 9:30am till 5:30pm was pretty much spent sat in front of the huge selection of TV channels snacking on the huge food stocks her mom had bought for the festive season. Biscuits, chocolates, crisps and loads of other things went into her belly and she was really enjoying indulging for Christmas because she knew that she would not have the luxury to eat that kind of food when back in her little flat. She had a breakfast brunch lunch and an afternoon meal with snacks in between but getting up to go to the station was hard and buttoning her jeans was even harder because she was so bloated. She gave her kisses and cuddles goodbye and dozed on the train home and even a bit on the bus journey back to the flat. Luckily nobody took any of her bags while she slept and luckily Emma was already back home when she arrived with the heating on and a welcoming hug. 

Boxing Day night was spent with the 2 watching DVDs on Faith’s new player and chatting about what they did or didn’t do over Christmas. Faith told Emma she ate loads but didn’t tell her just how much because she was feeling fat with her round tummy next to Emma’s flat stomach. Just before going to bed she went to find out the damage but didn’t expect it to say 164lbs. Her belly felt round and soft, her arse felt wider and generally fatter and she felt wider, rounder and sluggish. Her boobs hadn’t appeared to get any bigger but them getting much bigger wouldn’t be that good as back pain would start to become a problem as she was so little and they were so big on her already. 

With 5 days to new years and most of them working Faith and Emma had to make their new years plans at breakfast or just before bed. It was soon sorted out and they were off for a night out with all the girls for the first time since probably the summer. They were all still friends and saw them every now and again but it had been too long since a big night out with all of the girls together so everybody involved was looking forward to it. 

Only 1 thing bothered faith, what would she wear? She planned on wearing some black pinstripe trousers and a black Basque with red trim but trying it on the night before new years she was 20lbs too big for it and her trousers were tighter then skin tight and the button was a nightmare to get on.

She decided to tell Emma because she had to go out shopping and would rather shop right alongside her friend then go on her own. But the only drawback was Emma wanted to see what the outfit looked like on Faith. She thought her friend was being paranoid and exaggerating about the tightness of the outfit. Faith agreed and pulled the outfit back on and showed Emma who wanted to laugh but suppressed the urge as her friend was obviously not in the mood for that kind of response.

Her chubby little thighs stretched the legs on the pinstripe trousers and her wide bottom made the vertical stripes go outwards. Her belly was really held in but the small waist on the trousers and some flab was hanging over and visible under the Basque that was doing its best to hold in her stomach and big boobs. She was too big for the outfit or the outfit was too small depending on how you look at it but she suggested they go shopping and get something new and Faith greed.

When shopping at about noon the next day they quickly found Faith a new outfit but out of stubbornness it wasn’t much bigger then the one she tried on the day before. A nice pair of black jeans and a white blouse. 

“Are you sure you want it in that size &#8216;cus it looks a bit snug, I can go and get you the next size up if you want?”

“Nah its alright cus I don’t intend on staying like this for long and I want to be able to wear this outfit again so if I buy it massive then it will be all loose on me when I slim down again in January.”

“Ok Faith, well get back in your normal clothes so we can buy these and go and get some other stuff.”

The girls did some window shopping for a few hours, picking up a few bits a bobs like make-up and some hair clips. But they had to get back home to get ready for the big night out and on the way home a quick stop in to a kebab shop to &#8216;line their stomachs for tonight’ even though it was only the afternoon.

The girls came over at about 8 and they went out at 9ish for a few at a pub before the club in town and lots of drinks, dancing some drugs and a bit of making out at midnight. Fun was had by all and nobody went to sleep until gone 6am on new years day. Faith really enjoyed the night but after a few drinks her belly got bloated and her cloths got tight, but then drunkenness took over so she no longer felt it.

All of new years day was spend sleeping or sat around feeling like crap with a flat full of people who felt the same. Faith had to work on the 2nd but still felt like crap when getting up for work but 2 rounds of toast (4 slices) made her feel a lot better as she hardly had a thing the day before apart from another kebab in the early hours.

The pub was pretty quiet all day as people were poor from Christmas and new years and probably still a bit ill if they really enjoyed New Years Eve. She wasn’t sure if it was hunger or whether she just wanted to say hello but she went to the chip shop after work and had chips and a jumbo sausage with all of her tips and then got the bus home and after a bit of TV off to bed. 

The 5th was pay day and the wage pack was small from the days off so things were tight, and she didn’t want to break into the Christmas money her parents had given to her. That money was for a rainy day and there was a bit of guilt after buying her new years outfit with it already.


----------



## justjoe85 (Feb 2, 2006)

Faith was looking forward to the 12th, when she would be paid again properly and could go out after paying her bills and buy in some food. Two meals a day just didnt agree with her in the slightest anymore. 

After the 12th there was food in the house, enough to make lunches, bringing her to 3 meals a day and with a bit of luck cutting down on the chip shop visits a bit. But for the most part she was still eating at the greasy chip shop most work nights. With the extra lunch calories in her diet and the snacks before breakfast in the morning and before bed at night she was putting on weight in January instead of loosing like she initially planned back in December. 

The 19th the 26th and the 2nd of February were all the same with all of her wages after bills going on travel to work and food. Mid January Emma noticed Faith was continuing to get chubbier;by the 2nd and payday she was getting a little worried for her once curvy friend. 

They were both off work and Faith had gotten up first and was sitting on the sofa watching TV when Emma got up to see her in her pajamas. The buttons around her stomach were open and her gut was resting on her lap. The waistband was fully stretched and under the thickest part of her stomach leaving the flab hanging right out. 

Morning Em, I just finished the last of the cereal but good news is I got paid so I thought we could go to the bank, take out my wages and after the bills have been paid we go and get some food in.

If you want, but I thought you said you wanted to go clothes shopping the other day.

Yes, but we need food dont we?

Ok, but how about we spend les on food this week and then you can buy some new cloths, like some new pajamas?

I know these are a bit tight these days, most of my stuff is. Ok I think I get what your trying to say, but I hate going into town when I look like this

What?

Well, I hate being in town when I look like thisfat. I know I have put on weight and I know I get looks when I walk around town with my stomach hanging out my jeans and stuff

You're not fat Faith, just a bit bigger. Come on we will be quick, pick you up some new work clothes and some casual clothes and then we can get in some food, some salads and things ok?

Yep, just give me a minute. I wanna go and weigh myself cus this is the biggest I will ever be because from now on I am on a diet till I am like 140 or smaller. Said faith heading off to the bathroom. She soon emerged and looked embarrassed to say 181lbs.

Wow!

I know, thats a lot isnt it

For someone of your height, it could be better babe. You sure you can lose 40 odd lbs?

It wont happen over night; probably by the start of April I will be close, hopefully. I have to be in time for summer anyway, cant have a fat 21st birthday

They went and bought Faith some new clothes so there was little cash for food in the house. The diet was on and Faith went from a chilled out porker to an angry dieter. Being constantly hungry was not good for her attitude and her tips died off so she couldnt go to the chip shop even if she wanted to. Eating 2 meals a day and 1 of which being a salad meant she was loosing weight. By the 9th she had already gotten down to 177lbs but the weight loss soon slowed and going at the rate of about 2lbs a week meant it would take months and months. Her morale soon drained away and on the 1st of March she was 170lbs flat and ready to kill. She was snapping at customers who annoyed her and had received a few warnings off her boss about it. The benefit of being able to fit into clothes easier didnt seem worth the constant hunger, headaches and never-ending bad mood.

She decided to go and see her parents for a few days because she wanted a break and she knew Emma was getting pissed off with her always being moody. Her mom met her at the station because her dad was working and to make things worse she had lost a little more weight.

Hey my little Faithy, how have you been?

Alright, Im just a little down cus I have been dieting for like a month now and only lost 11lbs. I dont think I can keep it up because I am always just so bloody hungry.

Oh come here said her mom hugging her daughter again wondering where the 11lbs she had lost were because she felt as big as she did back in Christmas if not a little bigger. Look dieting shouldnt be that hard, your eyes are all sunken and youre so pale. Come on your coming home and having a proper meal, you can worry about a diet later on.

Ok mom

The drive back to the house couldnt go quick enough and now Faith felt she was able to eat she didnt waste any time and started on a pack of chocolate digestives. Her mom made her a couple of ham and chicken sandwiches for lunch and she devoured every bite feeling sooo much better.

I can tell you have your appetite back so how about me and you go food shopping because we dont have that much in

Sweet said Faith as they drove out in her moms 4-wheel drive on the 3-minute drive.

Shopping when hungry is always a bad idea and when you are with somebody who doesnt care how much they spend then you end up with the inevitable impractical amount of chocolaty rubbish. They filled an entire trolley and Faith began snacking as soon as it went through the till and on the drive back and while her mom put the food away. They sat about in the kitchen talking and in the living room and all the while Faith was snacking and loving every bite. 

When her dad came home at about 7:30 she got up to hug him but other then that she was pretty much on her arse all day long, eating and eating, rasing her blood sugar level from nothing to diabetic proportions. 

"See honey look how hungry you were

I know I have been starving for like a month. But I know if I dont stop now then I will have gained back like 2 weeks worth of dieting hell by the time I go home

But you cant stop eating now, we bought you so much and me and your dad wont have it so itll just go to waste. Anyway you cant stop eating now dinner is nearly done, a nice home cooked lasagne.

Ooh my favourite, its been so long since you cooked that for me. Go on screw the diet till I get home.

Good girl said her mom kissing her forehead and sharing a smile before going to put some cheese on the top before leaving to go all golden and let the cheese melt in. 

Faith soon got up and went in to the dinning room and her mom served them all up a big slice of lasagne on the new china, but Faiths was clearly the biggest and served with a smile from her mom and a big smile from Faith. She just wanted to se her daughter happy and so what if she was a little chubby right now? She had been trying to lose the weight for a month so deserved a little treat. The massive serving dish was more then enough for 8 people but half was gone when Faith was done with her 2 helpings, filling her up and finally feeling over her hunger pangs from the last month.

In the evening and night she just snacked a bit but not eating anywhere as quickly as she had done earlier in the day, just keeping full and not letting her stomach digest its contents and feel totally empty. 

She had a bubble bath before bed and woke up the next day fully rested and relaxed and ready for breakfast. She planned to indulge a bit before going back to the flat and the salads. Her dad was at work and her mom doing errands so she was alone for most of the day but never far from the kitchen. Therer she spent 2 hours on a stool in the kitchen eating directly from the fridge. It wasnt her electricity bill so she didnt care about leaving it open for so long. The rest of the morning, afternoon and evening was on the sofa in the lounge watching lots of TV and eating lots. No real meals other then starting the day with cereal just constant snacking and by the evening a stuffed belly and the urge to throw up all the sugar and rubbish in her belly. 

The rocking of the train home didnt help but she had her bag packed to the gills with the junk food that she didnt or couldnt eat in the weekend at her parents. She knew she shouldnt have taken it with her but it would have just gone in the bin so she was being a good person, thinking about those who are starving and not wasting perfectly good food. 

When she got in Emma was in the bathroom so she dropped her heavy bag into her room and hugged her friend hello. Faith was a very touchy feely person usually, but no so much when dieting so Emma was glad to see her friend back to her old self, with her open arms. But during the embrace she could feel Faiths tummy and it was firmly packed with food. It became apparent why she was so happy but Emma thought better of mentioning it and asked how she enjoyed the weekend. Faith said she had a good time but didnt really mention all she had eaten, simply admitting she had broken her diet with some lasagne, which she had half of the leftovers for her lunch. 

Faith had a sensible salad for dinner and went to bed early for work the next day to see her full bag still full of food. She tried to ignore it but by the time she was changed for bed she had to open it and have a little something, which turned into a few little things and then a few more. By the end of her midnight snack she went to sleep later then Emma and with a full but not stuffed belly. 

She did the same for the next 2 nights until it was all gone and then for the rest of the week ate sensibly, which was more then just 2 meals and 1 of which being salad. She had salad almost daily but had 3 meals instead of 2 and a few snacks and some were fruit not just chocolate bars and crisps like she did at Christmas. On the 8th, another pay day she got on the scale and saw it was 174lbs which was alright in her head as she probably put most of that on while at her parents. 

If she could easily keep her weight stable then it would be a good first step in her plan to have a skinny summer. If she could keep herself at 174 by next payday then she would know she could keep her weight even and by taking a bit of food away she could start to shift some weight. 

On the morning of the 15th of March she got on the scale and it said 175lbs but she had been out on the razz a couple of times that week so it was to be expected. But 175lbs seemed a good place to try and stabilise before losing it.

Faith got into a habit of doing her weekly weigh in and pending on the result being happy ok or pissed off about it. Sadly her dieting will was easily broken and nights out were coming more and more common with people from work. With all the beer came fast food before bed and breakfast to line her stomach and absorb all the booze from the night before. By the 5th of April she wasnt at the 140ish she hoped to be when starting her diet 2 months back she was climbing on the scale with a hangover and gutted to peer pat her boobs to see 185lbs, her fattest of all time.

Oh yikes, I have been eating salads and trying but I keep on putting on. If I have a few beers and stuff every now and again it shouldnt mean I keep on gaining this much weight. The other girls are still thin so why am I the fat 1? she asked herself I have had enough of this stupid diet crap!. If I'm destined to be a fat arse then so be it! she said out load buttoning up her new years blouse and sucking in her belly to fasten up her jeans. 

Where are you going so early?

I am off to get some cash out the bank then I am going to get something to eat said Faith as she walked out the door, not giving Emma a chance to respond

She took out some cash and went to a nearby corner shop and got a little chocolate gateau out of the fridge and a few handfuls of chocolate bars and some other bits she wanted. She took it all home and opened the cake and set it on the kitchen counter.

Are you sure you want to do that Faith? So the diet hasnt gone too good so far but if you work hard then you can be thin by summer.

I have been trying and who are we kidding I wont be thin by summer, well not this summer anyway.

So giving up and putting on 5 or so lbs over the next week by eating all the pies will solve the problem? If anything you will be where you are now but 5lbs heavier and 5lbs further from your goal. Go ahead and eat it if you want but do you think it will solve anything?

No, but Im hungry and dieting isnt working. If you sacrifice food and things you like for the sake of the diet and still gain weight then whats the point?

Emma shrugged and Faith took out and fork and scooped up a chunk and ate it. Emma sighed and left her to it and Faith leant on the counter with her left elbow and systematically took apart the cake with her fork in the other hand. She finished with a burp and then took the rest of the haul to her room and had it all in private, feeling fat, stuffed and a little sick from eating so much chocolate so fast.

On her bed holding her belly she thought about what Emma had said and she knew she was right. Why was she so determined to go on a self-destructive path? She prhaps couldhave figured it out but when she got a text from one of the girls she closed her jeans and went out to meet them at the pub and came home afterseveral beers with half a bag of chips in her hand.

She woke up hung over for work but that wasnt anything new as far as the last few weeks went;the day dragged for her until 9pm when she got to leave. She was starving from not eating a thing other the 1 pack of crisps so stopped into the chip shop and went a bit mad having 2 bags of chips, claiming 1 was for a friend but she had them both at the bus stop before going home and snacking on more food.


----------



## justjoe85 (Feb 2, 2006)

She woke up on the 7th and knew she was one month away from her birthday on the 8th of May and thought about being big on her 21st. What was the big deal really? There were millions of far fatter people then her so why was being thin such a big deal? There was no way she could get as fat as them anyway. just maybe a bit thicker if she kept on pigging out 24-7. 

If she kept her indulgences to a limit then she couldnt put on that much and soon her body would just get used to it and she would stabilise out. Anyway dieting is easier for fatter people because there is more to lose. Summer wouldnt roll around till June or July anyway so she had ages left to slim down before it got hot and she would have to worry about holidays and bikinis on the beach. 

She kept up the nights out, drinking lots of beer, the unhealthy dinners at the chip shop and the occasional chocolate binge when feeling starving, usually at payday. Her weight kept steadily climbing and the more she ate and drank the more she put on. By the morning of the 7th of May, the day before her birthday and a few days after payday Faith rolled out of bed after her alarm woke her up. She was going home for her birthday but coming back for a night out with her friends so agreed with her mom to come over for the night. She went right into the bathroom with her hair a mess and just in her underwear because she was a little too drunk to bother with her body-hugging pyjamas. When brushing her teeth and looking at the mirror she thought she had better get on the scale because she hadnt for a while and had been curious for a while about how much she had gained. When it stopped on 198lbs she spat out her toothbrush. 

How can I be 198lbs, Im only 52 and a ½!

With this weighty bombshell on her mind she packed up her things for her parents house and sucked in her belly to get her jeans on and pulled on her formally huge t-shirt, which was now a size or 2 too small. Her mom met her from the train and the raised eyebrow was more then enough for Faith to feel like a fat arse.

Hey Faith, how have you been?

Good thanks, and you, you look great mom

Thanks, I just had my hair done and feel great. You look good too

Faith smiled and walked off towards the car. They sat in silence for a moment before faith broke it. Mom can we go cloths shopping?

Sure, do you need some new stuff?

Umm yeah, I have gained loads of weight and Im too fat for everything.

Oh, well come on lets go now while we are in town. 

There was an awkward silence for a while until they got into the first shop and things opened up a bit more as they began to pick things out. Shopping with her mom was fun because she was rich and didnt tell her no. About 8 pairs of jeans that were actually loose on her, what seemed like dozens of t-shirts and tops. 

All new underwear that matched and actually helped support her DDs. She got a few more bags of some other items of cloths and accessories before going to take all the bags to the car. And a bonus of it all was her mom stopped at the cash point on the way back to the car and gave her daughter £300 right there on the spot as it came up in conversation hat she had spent most of the £750 from Christmas. She didnt tell her mom it was all on drink and food.

When they finally got home Faith dropped her new cloths up to her old room and came down to the kitchen and happily saw it had plenty of good food ready for her. 

Oh great mom you stocked up

Yeah she replied, not mentioning that she hadnt planned on giving all that junk food to a fat Faith. She hoped she had started dieting and lost some of those flabby rolls. She didnt expect Faith to be so fat as the weight was very showing on such a short girl. 

Cool there is loads here, I love coming home 'cause you buy me the best stuff, she mumbled through a mouthful of something chocolaty because her teeth were all brown as she smiled.

Faith didnt lift a finger from the moment she got in to the time she waddled up to bed. She just consumed pack after pack, box after box bar after bar. She was an eating machine who didnt want dinner because she was full from all the snacks which her mom assumed meant she would stop eating but she didnt and just snacked all day. In bed Faith on her side holding her tight stomach trying to figure out why she had eaten so much because she was past comfortably full a very long time ago but just kept on popping more into her mouth. 

Faith woke up the next morning, excited about it being her birthday. She got into a new pair of jeans and a pink top that her mom picked out for her that she wasnt 100% on herself. 

Morning birthday girl, dont you look lovely in your new clothes, do you want some breakfast now, before your presents?

Oh yes, please

We have some lovely melon and fruit if you like?

Nah, I want some cereal or something.

Whatever you want sweetie, its your birthday.

Faith had her cereal and then got into the present opening. Her dad stayed long enough for her to open her things but had to get to work to pay for it all and Faith seemed over the moon with her generous gifts. Vouchers for CDs and DVDs, a matching bracelet and ring which she loved and a few other nice little things but her main one was an all expenses paid 2 week trip to a 4 and a half star resort in the Maldives for 2 people. 

God I love you guys she beamed, hugging them both and kissing her dad goodbye as he went off to work. She looked over the brochure and read out every cool thing that was included with excitement. Can you run me a bath mom while your up, im just looking over my presents requested Faith as her mom stood up to get her daughter some food which she requested seconds before.

Ok dear

After her bath she had a little brunch then some lunch then an afternoon meal before getting ready to leave. 

So can I take all this stuff with me like I did before?

If you want Faith, but will you manage with all your clothes and all that food?

I should do if you give me a lift to the station, but it could be hard on the bus home, it would be easier if I got a taxi home.

Oh is that a subtle hint you want money for a taxi back? Hows £10?

£20 would be better, to make sure I have enough, I dont want to be without.

Ok £20 and how are you for food in the house?

Well we could always do with a few things, but nothing too much

Hows £30?

Maybe £40?

Tell you what here is £50, no £60 for food, ok, dont want you going without your food

Youre the best mom, she said with a hug. 

Goodness, its as if she took £60 for food even as she stuffs her bags with all this other ood her mom thought. "How big is she going to become?"

You know Im 21 and all grown up but I shouldnt really need a birthday cake should I, but its weird without one.

Oh gosh sorry I forgot to pick you one uphere take another £20

Thanks mom she said with a kiss, sweet £100 for nothing, thats £400 in total plus the clothes and all my presents she thought

Carrying all the heavy clothes and her bag of gifts and her bag of food seemed like too much for little Faith to do all on her own, Thus, after some phone calls her mom put off her plans and gave her only child a lift all the way home and then all the way back in a 4 hour round trip. 

Wow, look at all the stuff you got for your birthday faith, you so lucky your parents are so rich

I know I get whatever I want from them as long as I smile, its sweet

Faith put all her bags in her room and changed into something a bit sexier but there was only so much she could do with jeans and a t-shirt. She had some scissors in her makeup bag she used on her nails and decided to go all designer on her top. She cus downwards from the neck hole to mid chest exposing her buxom boobs, and with her wonder bra she had quite the cleavage. She then took the small sleeves off it, exposing her ever-widening upper arms. She thought it best to stop there and admired her handiwork before turning on the TV and for an hour eating from her bag. Once she got a text she shouted Emma to hurry up and get ready and they rolled out on the bus, not wanting to waste money on a taxi into town.

As usual a good night was had by all but Faith, even though she was smashed insisted on staying out when Emma went home at 2:30 and didnt get back until 6:45 and passed out on the sofa. There was no work for her that day, the 9th of May, the day before payday and she had a plan how to spend it. She came to the realization that she didnt like the clothes she had bought with her mom. She therefore planned to take them all back and get refunds on them all. She had the receipts in the bags, which she used to pack all the clothes because her mom just threw them in, not caring about keeping them. It required a long train trip but would be worth it so with all the clothes ready to be returned and a bag full of snacks she set off to get some cash back.

An hour there and 1 hour back and about 45 minutes to return them she came home 3 hours later with no bags, a full stomach after some fast food and a fat wedge in her purse. Having 3 days off meant she had to work almost solidly for the next 2 weeks so couldnt go out and indulge her party urges and it annoyed her no end, not being able to do something she wanted to do. She had cash but not enough to leave her job so just bit her lip and tried to enjoy life. After all she was young, free and sexy and she could call on mommy and daddy for a handout whenever she was caught short. 

With the holiday at the end of June Faith chose to work nearly solidly all the way through to have plenty of cash saved up before quitting as she left for the trip. Emma was coming with her so she would have company and it was all expenses paid so she would hardly need a penny. Everything was looking rosy apart from having to work so much and a desperate need to go cloths shopping after returning all her new stuff and not having much time to get some new. 

She continued to eat well. A nice healthy work diet of cereal to start the day lunch of a carrier bag full of snacks like chocolate, crisps and other teethrotting rubbish. Then of course on the way home chips at the very least and at the most either a kebab or 2 bags of chips, which was going from an extreme rarity to a twice-weekly thing. Then on those days off she would have a big night out of beer and drugs then a daytime in the flat or at the shop getting ammunition for her days off, junk food and takeout in the glow of the TV.


----------



## justjoe85 (Feb 2, 2006)

May rolled by and things started to get warmer and soon June started to tick by and the holiday, starting on the 25th was becoming very imminent. 

On the 22nd, the day after payday Faith had just got out of bed and with a day off she was going to be busy getting holiday cloths and to do that in style it meant a trip home to moms credit card. She went right to the bathroom and looked at herself in the mirror like she did every morning and thought about how different she looked since she was last home. 

She had gone through a bit of a physical transformation since the 8th of May. She had cut the long black hair she wore since she was 4 years old and now had what was left all spiked up. She had her nose pierced and planning on getting a tattoo but left it until after the holiday in case she burnt and it went all funny. There was another slight change an unsurprising weight gain, but how much was unclear because the scales were banished under the sink after she hit 200lbs weeks and weeks ago. 

Oh 221lbs, thats no so bad, I thought it could be worseno thats not bad at all.

She washed up and got dressed up in her jeans with studded belt and vest top. She had turned into quite the rock chick if only superficially after meeting some new people and going to new bars and clubs on her time off. She had a few CDs and been to a gig of an underground band but she still mainly listened to pop and commercial music. The top had been getting tight and stretched across the expanse of her belly, but no flesh was showing so it was ok. The only bad thing of gained the weight had been the paranoia of exposing any flabby flesh, so every outfit was full inspected before going out. 

It would only be a day trip so there was no need to bring a bag and she would have plenty to bring back if things went to plan so would need her hands free. A quick bit of breakfast on the move would be enough to tide her over so she munched on a pack of chocolate biscuits on the commute via a bus and a train to her hometown and her mother waiting in her car to pick her up.

Faith, what have you done to yourself?

Didnt I tell you I had a hair cut?

And whats that in your nose?

Just a piercing mom, loads of people have them, its no big deal.

You look so different, it just surprised me thats all

So you dont have a problem with me cutting off all my hair and getting a piercing in my nose?

Id rather you kept your old hair but whatever my little girl wants, she gets. Now come here and give me a hug, I havent seen you since your birthday she diplomatically answered, holding her only child and noticing she had gained rather than lost more weight since they last met. 

So how about we go and get you a few bits for your holiday, I can only presume that you need some things.

I could do with some beach stuff and some other things so if you have your credit card lead the way

They went around a few shops until they found 1 that had a good selection of swimwear, and as it was available at a small cost they got a personal shopper to help out.

We have a large selection of swimwear if youd like to follow meare they for you miss?

Faith nodded

Well over here we have some lovely 1 piece swim suits and they come with sarongs and wraps while you are out of the water to keep you legs covered up while keeping cool.

Oh yes these look nice Faith, the good thing about a 1 piece is that they are quite slimming if they fit right and with a sarong around your waist you will look fine

Faith stood still for a moment, thinking about her choice for her holiday attire and they were both right the 1 piece would hold her in and keep her beer belly hidden but the idea of agreeing with her mom, it went against what she stood for. She cut her hair to because she knew her mom wouldnt want her too, she got a piercing because she knew her mom wouldnt want her to and kept on overeating rubbish in her presence because she knew her mom didnt want her to. It was her little rebellion against her mom who always said yes so she said no.

I was thinking maybe a bikini instead

Are you sure about that? asked the shop assistant

Yep

Its just that these 1 piece costumes in the larger sizes are made to help hold you in and have a very slimming effect

Nah its ok I want the bikini

If you are certain

My daughter said she wants to try some bikinis so she is going to get the bikinis ok miss!

Certainly, follow me replied the personal shopper, a little pissed off at the attitude she just received by trying to do her job and make the fat little mommys girl look what heregarded as half decent. Here we have a selection of bikinis but these dont come with the sarongs so you will have to buy them separately

Its ok, I want to get a tan so I wont need to cover up. Said Faith, looking at her mom to find a reaction of disappointment or unapproved but didnt get one so she had to raise the bar and asked to try one on. 

She felt fat getting the biggest one and even fatter when it was tight, it took a while to change in the little dressing room but she took a minute to look at herself in the mirror before going out to let everybody see her. 

Her thighs had cellulite, her belly was jiggly, huge and covered in nasty stretch marks and her once perky, big boobs were E cup floppy things just like the rest of her flabby body. she thought about whether or not to go out and show people what she really looked like but thought what the hell. She went out to a much fuller dressing room area then she remembered and a look of shock and disgust from everybody, except her mom who looked so let down by her fall from curvy to obese.


So what do you think?

What do you think about how you look honey? 

Ilike it, I want to buy it

Ok, miss we will have like 5 of these in the same size but in different colours.

Thanks mom, said Faith wobbling back into the changing rooms to get back in her clothes.

She has really put on so much weight in this last 6 months said her Mom.

She gained all of that in 6 months? Wow replied the clerk.

I know, first she gains all this weight then she cuts her beautiful hair and gets that horrid piercing in her nose, I dont know whats the matter with her.

Sounds like a late teenage rebellion to me, I was the same with my mom, but I didnt get fat said the assistant and they both smiled.

She is 21 so its a very late rebellion but I think you could be right. So how do I get her to stop and go back to how she was?

Leave her to it and soon she will grow out of it I guess, but im no expert. Shall I go and bag up these bikinis then?

Yes please if she wants to walk around looking like that in a bikini then Ill leave her to it, but we will probably get some other things too, thanks

Once Faith was all covered up she felt slimmer and better so they walked about getting her all kitted out for her trip. But before going back to the house Faith asked to go and get something to eat so they did, an entire family meal at KFC went into her belly and she didnt even look full. 

As they were going back home Faith asked if there was any food in the house. There was food but her definition of food meant tons of junk food, mostly chocolate based and they didnt so they went shopping. 

Look shall we just get you the food and I drop you off at the station or do you want to come back home to eat it instead?

If I come home then I can eat more and watch the TV so lets do that, so mom how much snack food can I get?

You my little Faith can have whatever you want and eat all you want ok

Perfect, Im starving.

Faith was good to her plans to piss her mom off and just kept on adding things to the trolley and all efforts from her mom to help her daughters growing waistline fell on deaf ears. 

Look Faith they have these mars bars light, they are better for you then the normal kind

But they taste crummy, I want the proper ones mom

Fine, but are you sure you need both packs?

I want them, cant I have them?

You can have what you like Faith, its just I

Cool, thanks mom, oh look these are wicked, I have to have these too she trailed off changing the subject and getting more food.

It was maybe the biggest haul she had bought and again she started eating as soon as it went through the till and carried on in the car back to the house, for a few hours watching the TV, the drive to the station and the train home and then all evening and the next morning and at work until it was all gone and she was on the absolute verge of being sick.

The holiday was fast approaching and both girls were all packed up and ready to go. The flight was in business class so there was plenty of room and then there was a taxi and a boat off to their island where they were staying. 

It was night when they arrived but Emma was hungry and Faith ravenous so they went to dinner after dropping off their bags and even though it was mainly sea food it was really good and both girls overindulged a bit. Of course it took more to make Faith overeat and everybody in the place noticed how much she had put away. 

They both slept in late but woke up to a beautiful, hot day in their beach hut overlooking the sea. After a quick clean up they donned their swim suits in their rooms and came out at the same time to look each other over for a few moments before they went out sunning themselves. 

Emma had gained about 10 lbs since faith had started to pork up from having so much rubbish in the house but if anything she looked better, filling out in her chest, hips and gaining a few more curves. 

Faith was now 224lbs and bulging out from her bikini top and her belly was hanging right over her bottoms and her love handles sagged over the waistband just like in the shop. Emma did know how to react as seeing all that flesh on Faith for the first time but just held in her urge to laugh and went out to the beach with her to tan a while before breakfast. 

It was simply beautiful to look at and the paranoia about being so big and 
wearing so little soon washed away like the little sandcastle that Emma made when they were paddling. But it soon became breakfast time and as it was all expenses paid there were no limits for how much they could eat and drink. They spent 20 minutes eating together when Emma was done and went to sunbath but Faith wasnt full so carried on eating in the shade of the decked porch in the restaurant enjoying the view and food. 

Time flew past and in what felt like an hour it was afternoon and Emma joined Faith for some lunch. After the lunch they both went to the beach and it only became apparent how full Faith was when she tried to get up and her firm, bloated belly weighed her down and bloated out over her bikini bottoms. Laying on the beach looking and feeling like a beached wale she did some people watching and saw that Emma was amongst the largest people on the island. She wondered if being fat was worse then she thought.


----------



## justjoe85 (Feb 2, 2006)

The first week was spent going no further then from their hut to the beach and to the bar/ restaurant which was only about 100 metres away. Faith spent her morning eating because the sea air gave her a big breakfast appetite, she spent her her mid day eating because it was too hot to do anything else, and there was also her afternoon on the beach snacking and the evening and night eating and drinking. 

Faith was having a ball but knew she had gained some weight already because she was eating so much food that she was stuffed for most of the day and her bikinis were getting too tight.

At the start of the second week and after faith had downed literally 80% of a huge serving dish of scrambled egg with toast Emma decided to have a little talk with Faith.

“Hey, how was breakfast?”

“Great like always, I love the food they cook here its so good”

“That’s what I wanted to talk to you about Faith, food and about how much your having and what kind of stuff you only eat these days”

“What?”

“Its never easy to say this to someone you are close to but I think you are… well…fat and getting bigger everyday”

“I know, I have put on, it’s hard to deny”

“Well why have you put on so much so fat? This time last year you were slim, 6 months ago you were fine but now”

“So I put on weight, so what”

“You have done more then put on weight, you have done that to your hair, and got the piercing, you are out getting smashed every night possible and who knows what else almost every time you are out instead of just every now and again like we used to. Things have changed over the last 6 months, well scratch that you have changed”

“I know, I know and im not sure why I’m doing it. I cut my hair and stuff because I am into rock now and that whole style, I go out all the time because its fun and I can and I guess I put on weight because…I don’t know I just did, its not like I want to look like this, have all this fat hanging out everywhere and people staring at me all the time.”

“Well put down the fork, simple. But I think there has to be more to it then you just gained weight. Lots of people put on weight but not as much as you have and so quickly. There must be some reason, even if it’s only subconsciously”

“I think it’s about my parents, well a bit at least. I know I am spoilt by them, hell they got us this holiday and its more then most get for their 21st. ever since they came into money they have never once said no, back when I was little they didn’t have as much so I grew up normally but now they have cash to throw about they like to spoil me and I guess I have gotten a bit spoilt by it.”

"So this is some kind of teenage rebellion against your rich mommy and daddy who wont tell you no?”

“I wouldn’t put it like that but kind of yeah, my mom loved my hair so I cut it to piss her off along with changing it to look cool too, and the same with the nose ring. As far as me gaining so much weight well I remember my mom never wanted me to grow up fat, sure I was a bit chubby at times but she never wanted me fat because she grew up fat and she didn’t like it. Wow, it sounds so petty to get fat just to annoy your mom but maybe that’s what I have been doing.”

“Maybe. Look I don’t care what you do with your hair and stuff but I do care about your health and eating like this isn’t good for your health. Get back at them another way if you must but its stupid to do it like this. Imagine what you will be like if you keep this up. How much have you gained since your birthday?”

“…30lbsish”

“Well 30lbs in just over 2 months is not good for you. Just think if you gain say 25lbs in 2 months then by the end of august you will be?”

“250”

“Then by the end of October you will be 275 and then by new years you will be at least 300 because of Christmas. Do you think it’s worth it?”

“Yikes, 300lbs!I didn’t think about it like that, right I’m going to try and sort this out. Thanks for this little talk Emma”

“Its alright, you gave me this holiday so call it even, anyway cant be seen with a 300lbs faith at new years, how will I pull with a fat friend like you at my side.”

“No Way! I wont be 300lbs at New Years Eve you skinny bitch”

The rest of the trip was spent having fun together on the beach and using more of the facilities like getting a massage and beauty treatments and Emma did some water sport because Faith had an embarrassing experience trying to get a life jacket on but her belly and boobs were far too big.

They got back home on the 9th of July, slightly sun burnt but closer then they had been in a long time and happy. Both were very tired but faith had 1 thing on her mind other then bed and it was food. She had been eating far less since her little talk but she was hungry, still eating more then the average person, about 4 or 5 meals a day but it was still less and much healthier then chocolate, chocolate and more chocolate. 

It was summer, it was hot and there were plenty of nights out to be had and now she was eating less she saw no problem in being social and spending most of her time out of work out and about. She attended BBQs, £1 a pint night at pubs and general nights out on the town. 

Even though she was eating less and healthier she was still eating enough to put on weight and it came on all the easier when she would cheat her new healthy living lifestyle. 

Payday was on the 12th but she hadn’t been working so she got nothing but on the 19th she got paid after going back to work, but didn’t blow it all of food. Even though she was being more sensible the weight kept creeping on so she started to set aside some money for some new clothes. The 26th, the 2nd, 9th and 16th of august were all pay days and she put aside a little bit of money to buy new cloths while she could fit into the ones she already had. She was now 241lbs and not too far from being 250lbs at the end of August like Emma had forecast for her. 

The number of 241lbs had been on her mind all day at work and she was very frustrated by the lack of progress from her efforts. Upon leaving work she saw the chip shop and felt hungry. With morale at an all time low she decided to just have a night off and go mad so she walked in and bought 4 bags of chips. She was in no mood to banter with the man serving her and quickly left with her haul to a bench near the pub and as it was a warm night sat and ate in just her t-shirt and hip hugging jeans. 

With a mixture of hunger and greed she demolished the first bag with no effort and the second equally as fast. The 3rd bag took a little longer as she bag to fill but she finished it and the 4th with a burp. Instead of going home and dwelling on her binge she went right back in and had 2 kebabs and had 1 on the walk to the bus and the other waiting for her bus. She was now full and felt good for the first time in a while and slept like a baby, a very fat baby. 

Faith wanted to go and see her mom because she was feeling down and wanted a hug so rode up on the train and met her Mom who took her off to get ice cream. As far as her mom was concerned Faith was having her little rebellion so if she wanted to pig out then she wouldn’t stop her and just let her outgrow the phase. 

It was obvious she wasn’t dieting after a hug and a handful of back fat so she did a pre-emptive strike and invited faith for ice cream. Faith did want to stop eating but couldn’t seem to stop getting fatter but before she could react she was on the way to get ice cream and her stomach was growling at the idea. Upon hear the first growl she thought &#8216;Gosh I'm such a fat hog!’ and when her mom heard her belly rumbling she thought &#8216;JWow, she is such a fatty’.

Unenthusiastically she had her first dish then another and another after that. By the time she had eaten her 5th dish she wasn’t as hungry and eager to leave before she had another 5 dishes and gain even more weight. 

“Ok lets go back home and as you called this morning I went out and bought you plenty of treats so you can eat all you like ok honey”

“K”

“Good girl”

They drove back and she was good to her word with as much food in the house as faith bought last time and with her mom bringing her in more food before she finished the last she spent from 1:30pm till 9:45 sat on 1 spot on the sofa eating and eating. Once she knew what kind of day she was in for she began to enjoy it a bit and indulge while she could.

“Its getting late Faith so we will have to hurry if you want to get the late 
train home or you can stay the night if you like?”

“Nah its ok dad, I’ll go home because I have work tomorrow” said Faith trying to get up with a rock forward but her beach ball gut prevented her until she tried again and even then it was a struggle. Looking down and holding her massive belly she knew she couldn’t keep it up, if she didn’t do something soon then she would be 300lbs by New Years and imagine how big she would be by 22 or 23 years old. 

“Mom, I want to lose weight”

“Do you?”

“Yeah but its too hard. I have been trying to lose weight since my holiday but I have ended up putting on weight. I need help or I will be obese by the end of the year”

“Oh come here baby,” said her mom embracing her daughter as she looked to be on the verge of tears. 

“I have tried mom, I really have but I just can’t do it, I can’t lose any weight.”

“How about I call my personal trainer and get him to make you out a healthy eating plan and maybe you can come up every now and again and go to the gym with your old mom and we can exercise together to help speed up your weight loss?”

“That sounds cool mom, I just don’t want to get any fatter then I already am because I know if I go any further I wont be able to come back.” With another hug faith dried her eyes and her dad drove her to the station and before she left he told her he was proud of her for wanting to make such a big change to her life and she was beautiful no matter what she weighed. 

With new determination and a diet plan sent down by her mom’s trainer Faith had the ability to shift some bulk but it was not easy. For every few days she kept to her skimpy diet and lost of weight, she would have a couple of days of some slight indulgences. The good news was she was not getting heavier; inevitably the bad news was that she was not losing any either. 

Other then her lack of progress on the weight loss department things were good. She felt so much more healthy with all the vitamins and minerals in her body that the vegetables and fruit she was now eating provided and the occasional exercise session meant she was fitter then she had been in months so it was all good. 

With nights out aplenty faith’s confidence in her healthier fat body shone through and guys looked past the blubber and she became to pull dates again. This made her all the more confident in herself as the biggest insecurity from gaining the weight wasa loss in her sexual magnetism. Either bringing someone back or going to somebody’s house at least once a week along side the occasional make out in a club was fun and everything but she wanted more. She hadn’t been raised to slag around and began her hunt for a boyfriend. 

This took much more time and effort then a drunken grope on a Saturday night. She got to talking to customers that she found cute, she didn’t just make out with guys when out drinking because they wouldn’t want a relationship and she even started asking guys out, something she hadn’t done before.

It went ok and she got a few dates but she was spending Christmas single and sadly the night before New Years Eve at 260 after she had put on a bit over Christmas just like everybody else. Her new years outfit was tight now she was 10 lbs heavier but it didn’t stop her wearing it: black combat trousers fitting tight around her belly and a white long-sleeved top with a t-shirt over the top both close-fitting on the upper arms, boobs and stomach. 

She was off for a mad night with the girls as it was new years and ate like it was a day of indulgence pigging out because she fully intended to make a resolution to at least get down to 250 again and hopefully lower. She had a cooked breakfast, snacks, brunch, snacks, lunch snacks, snacks dinner, desserts, snacks and then out in a tighter new years eve outfit then the day before. 

She and 5 other girls had a few drinks in one of their houses before going to a pub for a couple more then off to a club at 10 to begin getting wasted and hopefully getting a new years kiss and maybe some more.

Being a big girl and well and truly lining her stomach it took a few more drinks to get Faith drunk and she went back to hunting out guys instead of looking for a steady boyfriend. But as she was drunk she failed to notice that the beers had made her already bloated belly even larger and now 2 inches of pale, stretch mark covered belly was on show and this put off most of the guys she hunted and the others she hounded just were not interested or with other girls. With 2 minutes to go until 12 she was looking around for a man and couldn’t find one so just went to the bar to have a drink but the bar staff had left the bar to have a New Years drink themselves.


----------



## justjoe85 (Feb 2, 2006)

Bloody typical hey, when you want a drink they leave the bar.

What, are you talking to me? asked Faith seeing somebody who she didnt know appear to talk to her

Yeah, I was just saying its typical that whenever you want a drink the staff leave the bar

True, so whats your name, I'm Faith

I'm Andy, so I suppose you have a boyfriend or something for the midnight countdown waiting for you.

No not this year, Im alone what about you?

Im on my tod too, so how about it? he asked. She looked him up and down, he was tallish at maybe 60, he had brown, messed up and quite long hair and dark eyes. He was quite good looking and Faith was curious firstly why he was alone and secondly why somebody she rated to be possibly 8/10 would ask out her, a fat 6ish/10. 

Yeah, OK she replied and they went to the dance floor. 

Faith wasnt as drunk as she usually was at this time of night so it made the kiss on the stroke of midnight all the more magical, she tiptoed and he bent his head down and they kissed for what felt like hours. They were together for the rest of the night, not talking much because of the music but what they could shout to each other was nice. 

They watched similar TV, listened to similar music even though he knew far more about music then she did and it turned out she was just his type, as he liked curvy girls.

I AM A LITTLE MORE THEN CURVY THOUGH ANDY! she shouted in his ear

YOUR HOT THATS ALL I NEED TO KNOW. I DONT USUALLY DO THIS BUT I THINK THERE IS SOMETHING BETWEEN US, DO YOU WANT TO COME BACK TO MY PLACEW AFTER THIS!

YES I DO, I THINK YOUR GREAT, SO DO YOU WANNA BUY ME A BEER? she asked and off they went to the bar.

At just around 3AM they got into a taxi and off to his flat which was quite far from her place but an area she knew from visiting friends around there. They went right up and after kissing in the doorway they went right to his room and got it on. 

She woke up the next day at 4PM with breakfast in bed instead of being asked to leave with a glass of water and 2 minutes to get dressed and ready to go. She had breakfast a shower and time to chill out before they exchanged numbers and kissed before leaving for home at 6:30. 

Faith was besotted with her new beau and banged on to Emma, who still felt a bit hung over from the night before. Luckily it wasnt just a one-night stand and Faith racked up a huge phone bill texting Andy all day long, as did he replying.

They went out on the 3rd of January, which was a payday for a meal and a drink. He paid for it all, which was something she liked, and Faith had a starter, main with a side and a dessert, which he liked. He did like bigger girls and in the past had been out with girls from 180 to maybe 220. Faith was heavier then he usually dated. but he made an exception for her because she was really good looking in his eyes and great to be with. 

They finished the night with a kiss even though they had spent a night together before but Faith liked him being a gentleman and it made her more crazy for him. 

More dates followed when they were both off work, with him working in an office doing a 9 till 5:30 with occasional overtime. By mid April they were spending nearly every night together, mainly at his place as he lived alone and faith and Emmas flat felt too tiny for 3 people, one of which being obese and another tall. They hadnt met each others parents yet as they both lived in different cities from their families. Andy had only recently moved to his flat, which is why they hadnt met before because it turned out they liked the hang out in the same places. 

Hey Faith can I have a word? asked Emma after Faith had seen off Andy because he went off to work earlier then both girls.

Sure what is it?

UmmmIm late

I thought you werent in work until 11:30 today?

Emma just looked at her best friend until she caught on

Oh, how late?

Well its 2 months yesterday

Ouch, I think you should go and by a test babe and then we can go from there

I got one yesterday but Ive been too scared to use it

Go on then you go and do your business and Ill wait with you.

OK said Emma going off to the bathroom to use the test and emerged shortly after with it in hand reading the back of the box. It was a long 2 minutes but it was gone 3 before Faith had a look and after double-checking the box again she nodded.

Yikes, I cant be pregnant!!

Come on let go and talk this out, wanna go and get a coffee or something?

Alright said Emma getting a bad together and leaving with Faith. Minutes after they had gone Andy came running back in because he had forgotten his phone, which was charging in faiths room. He grabbed it and jogged out when he saw something scary, a pregnancy test box on the table. With a gulp he spotted the used test and saw it was positive.

Oh yikes Ive knocked her up, bollocks what am I going to do? he said out loud not having time to sit and think about things, as he had to get his bus to work. 

For the next few days his was rubbish at work and not too good with Faith, who hadnt told him anything about her supposed pregnancy. 

After a long talk Emma decided to go home and get her head together at her parents but she only stayed 1 night and as she was catholic she had to keep the baby. 

Andy too had made a decision. He really liked Faith so he chose to be a good guy and stick around. Not get married just yet or anything like that but to make his commitment stronger to show he wasnt going anywhere. This came in the form of him asking her to move in.

Really, you want me to move in to your place?

Ye well my place is bigger then yours and it will be cheaper for both of us if we split the bills because the rent is lower then your place

So you just want me as a lodger then?

Of course not I was about to say I like being with you and having you around so to take things to the next level I thought you might want to try living with me

OK then, come here you, said Faith grabbing Andy by his shoulders and making out a bit on the sofa. 

Emma walked in on them 10 minutes later and went right to her room.

Oh crap," she exclaimed to Andy. "Emma" How am I going to tell Emma?

She is a big girl now Im sure she can take it

Yeaj I know its just wellI suppose I can tell you, she is pregnant. We only just found out a few days ago but she is keeping it so things are going to be hard on her with the rent and everything.

Its her thats pregnant?" said Andy, the light suddenly dawning. "Oh well,
l just say there wont be enough room for her the baby and us 2 living in this tiny flat. If she cant pay the rent she should go to her parents or get a flat off the council or something.

I will talk to her but not right now, Ill say something in a few days and put it a little better then you did honey.

Faiths 22nd was soon approaching and it would be the day that she would introduce Andy to her parents. She had met his at the start of May for a dinner at their house and things went well other then them all being really skinny and serving skimpy portions. Faith had grown to 266lbs by then and finding her diet hard work to maintain.

When it came time for them to meet her Andy, Faith was maybe more nervous then she was when meeting his family. 

Hello Faithy said her dad hugging her daughter Hello I assume your Andy, Im Faiths father

Nice to meet you sir

Come on get in the car were off home, said her dad giving Andy a dirty look after hugging his baby. The drive was a mixture of awkward silences and probing questions. So what do you do?

Im a purchaser for a computers company

How much are you earning?

Umm £14,500.


How long have you been going out with my only daughter?

Since January and she is a great girl

Yes I know, said her dad looking at him in his mirror because he was sat in the back with Faith up front with him. After a little look at Andy in the back he looked over to faith who looked fatter then ever, with her corpulent belly sitting on her lap.

When they got back Faith went in first and gave her mom a hug seeing how thin she looked.

Wow mom you look fantastic.

Thanks honey I had a chemical peel about a week ago and my trainer has been pushing me so hard but been getting fantastic results.

You need to stop slimming down mom your making me look fatter smiled faith turning to introduce Andy.

So youre the boy who is dating our Faith, nice to meet you.

You too, here I bought some wine, said Andy after obliging to a peck on 
the cheek after Faiths mom lent towards him. 

Thanks, come on through and take a seat, she offered and in they all went to the living room to talk and get to know Faiths boyfriend. Things didnt go too badly for Andy, answering all the questions and making himself out to be good for Faith, which he was. 

For dinner they had lasagne and Andy saw Faith polish off half of the dish, enough for 3 people. She didnt overeat too often but as it was her birthday she thought why not and when they brought of her birthday cake she enjoyed 2 slices while they were sat at the table then 1 more as she opened presents and on the way home she had the rest of the cake, 3 more slices. 

For her presents she got some of the usual like cash, vouchers for DVDs and CDs, some jewellery and some cloths in an estimated size, which was too small.

Well Andy it had been nice to meet you and I think you two are good together. Come here Faith and give your old man a kiss goodbye, said her dad bidding his daughter goodbye. And remember your mom will send down the clothes in your size in the next few days when she can take them back so dont worry.

Thanks dad bye

Thank god thats over

It wasnt that bad was it?

Nah it was ok its just hard to be on such good behaviour for so long

Now you know how I feel being good on my diet 24-7

It was good to see you enjoy your food so much tonight though babe

It was good to pig out but I cant do it too often because I will get even fatter then I already am and that isnt good.

They didnt really talk about her weight that much but it did come up every now and again like when she was trying on clothes. Andy just kept on saying her liked her curvy figure and similar phrases which Faith liked hearing because she didnt want to be ugly in her mans eyes.

Shortly after her birthday she moved into Andys as they had bought it up with Emma a few days before faiths birthday. Emma was now moving out to live with her parents for a while to have the baby and get sorted then move out to a flat of her own paid for by the council. 

The girls had until the end of the month to leave but it took a long time to get Faith moved because neither could drive so just had to take a few bags on the bus every night and slowly get her in. While moving it became clear most of her clothes were far too small so they took lots to charity shops and put a few more expensive outfits like designer stuff and dresses on eBay. 

It was the 28th of May when she was officially moved in and had given her keys to the old place in to the landlord and after being rushed to packing and moving all the time had gone up to 270lbs.

Things were great once Faith was in; they spent time either in bed together or watching TV and listening to music on the sofa. They also went out on Faiths nights off and off to gigs when they both had the time off. They were happy and had lots of cash compared to her old budget. Faith only paid her half of the rent and her share of the council tax and Andy did the rest of the bills. They split the food bills and stuff like that but on the whole Andy bought most things they needed other then big shopping trips, which they split. 

Life was good and the months just past by with they honeymoon period of a relationship when everything was great. Marriage wasnt mentioned but they were so great together with only a few arguments under their belts that had been resolved. Even after their second anniversary to hooking up things were still great with them. Andy popped the question on their third anniversary on New Years. The only problem they had was getting faith into her dress for the romantic dinner date Andy had organised to pop the question. Now she was hitting her mid 20s her youthful ability to work off those extra calories was fading and with her already large intake the weight just kept on creeping on. 

She was now over 300 pounds and officially obese. She was not working but staying at home living off Andy's wages. There were now some physically difficulties when getting intimate with Andy or getting dressed or walking. But she made the effort to come out and even the effort to put on makeup and stuff to look all pretty for her fella. And he proposed because he truly did love her.

Of course she said yes because she was madly in love with him and he showed his love for her by not making an issue of her weight. He truly was a FA and easily made the adjustment to making a 300+ pound fat girl the most beautiful woman in his world. They wed that summer, with her weight finally plaeauing around 340. Faith subsequently has thoroughly enjoyed married life.

the end


----------



## bentleydev (Feb 3, 2006)

The story is really good, but you might want to indent it and run it through spell/grammer check.


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Mar 19, 2006)

I can say in all honesty that you are the best Weight gain author around period, I've loved everything you have ever wrote, thank you


----------



## justjoe85 (Mar 19, 2006)

thanks for the compliments, i might start writing a new one soon because i have some time off work. but saying that i could get busy and not get around to it. and BTW im sorry about the spell check and stuff on it, its not a good excuse but im lazy. sorry


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull (Mar 23, 2006)

i agree its a great story, i love all your stories in the weight room with a few on my all time favorites list. Im glad to see you're writing again.


----------



## zonker (Mar 27, 2006)

justjoe85 said:


> thanks for the compliments, i might start writing a new one soon because i have some time off work. but saying that i could get busy and not get around to it. and BTW im sorry about the spell check and stuff on it, its not a good excuse but im lazy. sorry



I hope you do write more, but in the meantime, this story will suffice. Great work! Thanks for sharing your talent....


----------

